# [Pathfinder] Home brew game OOC-Closed



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 19, 2010)

This is a Pathfinder Game that will involve a group of 4-6 Characters assigned by the City of Waterdeep to clear out a group of thieves. This will lead them to a larger organization, which will end the campaign.

I can post slowly, due to RL issues, also not on weekends. 

Rules: Pathfinder Core Rulebook, no exceptions.

level 1, 15 point ability buy, starting gold 500 each.

Full HP for 1st level, 1/2 for each subsequent.

Here are the threads
IC
OOC
RG


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 20, 2010)

Hmmm.... As always I am intruged you gave alot of information and you also gave alot of gold (both which are apprectatied).

Starting date?? What levels do you see this group reaching (which leads to the question fast, slow, or medium advancement)

Heay RP or IC (Invisible Castle)

I am currently playing four games of Pathfinder and am using the four basic classes. (Fighter, Rogue, Cleric, and Wizard) I have a gestalt (cleric/ranger) in the works so I would like to try a different PF class. 

So I am in I'm thinking Barbarian at the moment, a mindless brute brought on board for his raw strength. So if we are playing Forgotten realms he would be a Northman type. From Icewind Dale or there abouts.

"Let the drinking and blood letting begin." the fur clad, shaggy haired human wails.

HM


----------



## Aleeshot (Feb 20, 2010)

*Gladly.*

Count me in Gandalf. It's been a while, but I'm still up to the task. Put me in a ranged support role of some kind... Or to mix things up, make me a mindless brute. Whatever the party needs. I may not be able to communicate often during the week, but I will have access at least twice. On weekends I have full access. Hope that's enough.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 20, 2010)

*Crunch time!*


```
Name: Braxs Bearstorm
Class: Barbarian
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Deity: Tempus
 
Str: 18 +4 (10pts.)     Level: 1        XP: 0
Dex: 10 +0 (00pts.)     BAB: +1         HP: 18 (1d12+2+3+1)
Con: 14 +2 (05pts.)     CMB: +5         CMD: 15
Int:  8 -1 (-2pts.)     Speed: 30'      Dmg Red: none yet
Wis: 13 +1 (03pts.)     Init: +0        Spell Res: 0%
Cha:  9 -1 (-1pts.)     ACP: -6         Spell Fail: n/a
 
                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +5    +2    +0    +0    +0    +0    17
Touch: 10              Flatfooted: 17
 
                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      2    +2   +0     +4
Ref:                       0    +0   +0     +0
Will:                      0    +1   +0     +1

Weapon                  Attack   Damage  Critical Range
Battleaxe                 +7     1d8+4      x3     ---
Dagger(melee)             +5     1d4+4   19-20x2
Heavy,shield(spiked)      +5     1d6+2      x2
Dagger(range)             +1     1d4+4   19-20x2   10'
Throwing axe              +1     1d6+4      x2     10'
 
Languages: Common
 
Human Racial Abilities:
• +2 to any one ability 
• Size: Medium
• Bonus feat at 1st lvl
• +1 skill rank at 1st lvl, +1 additional skill rank at each lvl after first
• Favored Class: Any
 
Class Abilities:
• Fast Movement
• Rage
 
Feats:
• Simple Weapon Proficiency(all) - Barbarian
• Martial Weapon Proficiency(all) - Barbarian
• Armor Proficiency(light) - Barbarian
• Armor Proficiency (medium) - Barbarian
• Shield Proficiency - Barbarian
• Toughness - Human
• Weapon Focus - Level 1
 
Skill Points: 3 (4 + INT mod/level) Ranks: 4
Skills                   Ranks Mod  CS  Misc  ACP  Total
Survival                   1   +1   +3              +5
Perception                 1   +1   +3              +5
Intimidate                 1   -1   +3              +3
Knowledge(nature)          1   -1   +3              +3

Equipment:                                             Cost  Weight
Traveler's Outfit                                      free     0lb
Battle Axe(masterwork)                                 310gp    6lb
Dagger                                                   2gp    1lb
Throwing Axe                                             8gp    2lb
Scale Armor                                             50gp   30lb
Shield,heavy(spiked)                                    30gp   20lb
Backpack                                                 2gp    2lb
-torches(4)                                              4cp    4lb
-waterskins(2)                                           2gp    8lb
-rations,trail(4days)                                    2gp    4lb
-rope(50',hempen)                                        1gp   10lb
Bedroll                                                  1sp    5lb
Belt Pouch                                               1gp   .5lb
-flint&steel                                             1gp    ---
-whetstone                                               2cp    1lb
-potion:cure light wounds(1d8+1)                        50gp  .25lb
-potion:stabilize                                       25lb  .25lb 
 
Total Weight: 88lbs      Money:  15gp  8sp  4cp
                         
                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift O.H./O.G. Push
Max Weight:                100   200   300     300/600    1,500
 
Age: 34
Height: 6'4"
Weight: 280lbs.
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Brown
Skin: light
```


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 20, 2010)

Can I apply for the rogue rule. I like playing the strong silent types 

I can manage once per day but I suspect time-zone difference will prevent me interacting more.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks good!
Play should start soon, I'm looking for one more person optimally, but we can do it with 3.

heres who we have now: 

Holyman: Barbarian
Ghostcat: Rogue
Aleeshot: Wizard/ranged type


since I know you don't have a rulebook do you want me to make your character for you Aleeshot?

Play will probably move fairly slowly, I'm pretty busy right now with a major English project at school but after that I'll be pretty free, looking at my schedule I'll probably only be able to make one post a day for the forseebale future and be free around 330-500 on sundays (Eastern Standard Time)

I'm hoping for more action to happen than talking, but it will also entail a lot of questions being asked and other discussion. So it is possible that there will be quite a bit of RP.I don't predict it getting past 5th level. But it will follow the medium advancement table.

Also is it ok if I make initiative, spot and saving throws? I think it will speed up the gameplay a little bit, which always helps.


----------



## Aleeshot (Feb 21, 2010)

Sure. =[ Still no rulebook. Right, as usual. I will be able to post twice a week, and at all times on weekends.


----------



## Aleeshot (Feb 21, 2010)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/attach...aracter-sheets-pathfinder-beta-char-sheet.pdf

Gandalf, I remember that you were a little short on character generation sheets last time we chatted. I don't want my character on a crinkled sheet of notebook paper, so the above link is to a pathfinder sheet, and the below a "regular" character sheet.

http://www.wizards.com/dnd/files/DnD_charactersheet.zip

And if you're feeling particularly disorganized, here is a magic item reference.

http://www.wizards.com/dnd/files/PHB_v35_charsheet.zip


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 21, 2010)

well, I was planning on putting your character on a word document and putting him in the RG which I just put in plots and places http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/272336-rg-pathfinder-homebrew-game.html#post5096258

Thanks for the links though, if you could get on gmail we can make your character


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 21, 2010)

Second draft of my rogue. Changed name and added appearance and background.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Celeste
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue(1)
[B]Race:[/B] Elf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] 
 
[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (XXp.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 18 +4 (XXp.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 9 (1d8)+1
[B]Con:[/B] 10 +0 (XXp.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +0     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (XXp.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 (XXp.)     [B]Init:[/B] +4        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 (XXp.)     [B]ACP:[/B] +0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 10%
 
                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +2    +0    +4    +0    +0    +0    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12
 
                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +0    +0    +0
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +4    +0    +6
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +1    +0    +1
  
[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Crossbow, Light           +4     1d8        19-20/x2 80'
Longbow                   +4     1d8        20/x3 100'
Masterwork Longsword      +1     1d8        19-20/x2
Sword, Short              +0     1d6        19-20/x2
 
[b]Languages:[/b] Common, Elven, Gnome, Goblin
 
[B]Elven Racial Abilities:[/B] 
- Elven Immunities, 
- Elven Magic, 
- Immunity To Magical Sleep, 
- Keen Senses, 
- Weapon Familiarity
 
[B]Abilities:[/B] 
- Sneak Attack (1d6), 
- Trapfinding, 
 
[B]Feats:[/B] 
- Armor Proficiency (Rogue), 
- Light Armor (Rogue), 
- Simple Weapon Proficiency (Rogue), 
- Two-Weapon Fighting (Level 1)
 
[B]Skill Points:[/B] 9       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 1/1
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Acrobatics                 1    +4    +3    +8
Appraise                   0    +1    +0    +1
Bluff                      0    +0    +0    +0
Climb                      1    +0    +3    +4
Craft (Untrained)          0    +1    +0    +1
Diplomacy                  0    +0    +0    +0
Disable Device             1    +4    +4    +9
Disguise                   0    +0    +0    +0
Escape Artist              1    +4    +3    +8
Fly                        0    +4    +0    +4
Heal                       0    +1    +0    +1
Intimidate                 0    +0    +0    +0
Knowledge (Local)          1    +1    +3    +5
Linguistics(Goblin)        1    +1    +3    +5
Perception                 1    +1    +5    +7
Perception (Trapfinding)   1    +1    +6    +8
Perform (Untrained)        0    +0    +0    +0
Ride                       0    +4    +0    +4
Sense Motive               1    +1    +3    +5
Stealth                    1    +4    +3    +8
Survival                   0    +1    +0    +1
Swim                       0    +0    +0    +0
 
[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Masterwork Longsword     315gp  4Ils
Sword, Short             10gp   2Ils
Crossbow, Light          35gp   4Ils
Bolts, Crossbow (10)     1gp    1Ils
Leather                  10gp   15Ils
Traveler's Outfit        0cp    5Ils
Pouch (Belt)             1gp    0.5Ils
- Candle                 1cp    0Ils
- Chalk (1 Piece)        1cp    0Ils
- Chalk (1 Piece)        1cp    0Ils
- Sunrod                 2gp    1Ils
- Tanglefoot Bag         50gp   4Ils
Thieves' Tools           30gp   1Ils
[B]Total Weight:[/B]32.5 lbs.      [B]Money:[/B] 45gp 9sp 7cp
 
                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                 33    66   100
 
[B]Age:[/B] 114
[B]Height:[/B] 5' 7"
[B]Weight:[/B] 96 lbs.
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Auburn
[B]Skin:[/B]
```

[sblock=Apperance]Celete is a small, thin, young elven female. Normally she wears a dark gray, hooded cloak over black leather armor. Celeste has shoulder length auburn hair, which she normally lets loose. However, when she is working, she ties it in a pony tail to keep it out of the way. [/sblock][sblock=Background]Born Á'edammair the only daughter of the elven noble Talnordoien Faelandalan, she had a very sheltered and privileged upbringing. However, even as a child Celeste did not fit the mould of an elven lady and was forever in trouble. This mainly involved ignoring her lessons and sneaking off to watch her brothers' weapon training.

Finally, as she approached adulthood, she decided that she was sick of the elven aristocracy and run away. Making her way to the human city of Waterdeep, she set herself up as a bounty hunter and adopted a human nom de guerre.[/sblock]


----------



## Aleeshot (Feb 21, 2010)

*Character*

Iseldyr “Ice” Mandragoran

  Elf Wizard 1
  Size: Medium
  Gender: male
  Alignment: True Neutral

  Abilities: 
  Strength: 7                    BAB: +0          Spell res. 0
  Dexterity: 13                 CMB: -2          Spell fail 0%
  Constitution: 8              CMD: 9
  Intelligence: 20  Speed: 30’
  Wisdom: 14                  Init +1
  Charisma: 7                  ACP: 0

  HP: 5
  AC: 12, Touch 12, Flat footed 10 (+4 mage armor)

  Fort: -1
  Ref: +1
  Will: +4

  Weapon:                                  Attack                          damage            Critical
    Quarterstaff (using 1 head)        -2                                 1d6-2               x2
  Longbow                                  +1                                1d8                  x3
  Burning hands                           15’ cone reflex ½         1d4 fire            n/a
  Magic missile                            auto hit, 110’                1d4+1              n/a

  Languages:
  Common
  Elven
  Goblin
  Draconic
  Orc
  Celestial
  gnome

  Elf Traits:
  Low light vision: elves can see twice as far as humans in conditions of low light
  Elven Immunities: Elves are immune to magic sleep effects and get a +2 racial bonus to saves against enchantment spells and effects
  Elven magic: Elves receive a +2 racial enhancement bonus on caster level chgecks to overcome spell resistance. In addition, elves receive a +2 racial bonus too identify the properties of a magic Item when making a spellcraft check


  Skills: Heal +6
  Knowledge (arcane) +9
  Perception +8
  Sense Motive +6
  Spellcraft +9
  Use magic Device +2

  Feats:
  Dodge

  Equipment:
  2 flasks-3 lbs
  explorers outfit-8
  spell component pouch-2
  belt pouch-1/2
  3 vials-3
  longbow-3
  quarterstaff-4
  20 arrows-1

  total weight: 22.5 lbs

  light: 23
  Medium: 46
  Max: 70

  Age: 155 years
  Height: 6’0”
  Weight: 124


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey Aleeshot the best way, (actually only  ) to keep your post in columns is to put it in code box.

Just edit your post and put [ c o d e ] -with no spaces before Ice's name, and [ / c o d e ] -again no spaces after his weight.

You'll need to get everything back in rows first but that shouldn't be to hard. And everything will sgow up in a box like mine and ghostcats.

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 22, 2010)

*minor kibitzting*



Aleeshot said:


> Sure. =[ Still no rulebook. Right, as usual. I will be able to post twice a week, and at all times on weekends.




I see you have no rule book. Well Here is what I use:
D20 PFRPG SRD


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 22, 2010)

Will look if I can come up with a good cleric. More later


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey great WD that would round this party out wonderfully, now if we could get one more to help me on the front lines we would be set. 

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 22, 2010)

HolyMan, This doesn't really pertain to the game, well, it does only slightly and I could ask anyone here probably (except Aleeshot) but how do you put a URL into just Here, is there a code type thing that you put over it to make it do that?


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 23, 2010)

OK gotcha,

and yep what you need to do is -

[ u r l = link ] type here here [ / u r l ]

everything is done without the spaces watch:

 Here  /url

Now that would have worked had I put the [] around /url like this:

[url=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/files/DnD_charactersheet.zip] Here 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2010)

```
Name: Brother Darion
Class: Cleric
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral Good
Deity: Lathander
 
Str: 16 +3 (05pts.)     Level: 1        XP: 0
Dex: 10 +0 (00pts.)     BAB: +0         HP: 13 (1d8+1+1+3)
Con: 12 +1 (02pts.)     CMB: +3         CMD: 13
Int: 10 +0 (00pts.)     Speed: 20'      Dmg Red: none
Wis: 14 +2 (05pts.)     Init: +0        Spell Res: 0%
Cha: 13 +1 (03pts.)     ACP: -6         Spell Fail: n/a (divine)
 
                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +6    +2    +0    +0    +0    +0    18
Touch: 10              Flatfooted: 18
 
                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      2    +1   +0     +3
Ref:                       0    +0   +0     +0
Will:                      2    +2   +0     +4

Weapon                  Attack   Damage  Critical Range
Heavy mace                +3     1d8+2      x2
Dagger(range)             +0     1d4+3   19-20x2   10'

Languages: Common
 
Human Racial Abilities:
• +2 to any one ability 
• Size: Medium
• Bonus feat at 1st lvl
• +1 skill rank at 1st lvl, +1 additional skill rank at each lvl after first
• Favored Class: Any
 
Class Abilities:
Aura, channel energy 1d6, domains (sun, glory), orisons
 
Feats:
• Simple Weapon Proficiency(all) - Cleric
• Armor Proficiency(light) - Cleric
• Armor Proficiency (medium) - Cleric
• Shield Proficiency - Cleric
• Toughness - Human
• Selective Channel - Level 1
 
Skill Points: 3 (2 + INT mod/level+human) Ranks: 4
Skills                   Ranks Mod  CS  Misc  ACP  Total
Heal                       1   +2   +3              +6
Knowledge(religion)        1   -1   +3              +3
Spellcraft                  1   +0   +3              +4

Spells Prepared:
0 - Light, Detect Magic, Guidance
1 - Shield of Faith - Bless, Protection from Evil


Equipment:                                             Cost  Weight
Traveler's Outfit                                      free     0lb

Backpack                                                 2gp    2lb
-torches(4)                                              4cp    4lb
-waterskins(2)                                           2gp    8lb
-rations,trail(4days)                                    2gp    4lb
-rope(50',hempen)                                        1gp   10lb
Bedroll                                                  1sp    5lb
Belt Pouch                                               1gp   .5lb
-flint&steel                                             1gp    ---
-whetstone                                               2cp    1lb
-potion:cure light wounds(1d8+1)                        50gp  .25lb

Breastblade 150
heavy wood shield 7
Mace, heavy 12
 
Total Weight: 88lbs      Money:  15gp  8sp  4cp
                         
                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift O.H./O.G. Push
Max Weight:                
 
Age: 24
Height: 5'8"
Weight: 240lbs.
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Blond
Skin: light tan
```


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 23, 2010)

Looks great, WD can be a frontline fighter and healer, I'll set up an IC thread soon.

Can Everyone be online on sundays around 330 michigan and Florida time, which would be 830 ish Europe time, that way we could move along encounters a little faster with everyone on. If that doesn't work we can just run it normally.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 23, 2010)

On Sundays I don't get off till 4pm (est) so I will be on just a little late.

@WD I was going to say the same thing a good healer/warrior build.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 24, 2010)

Sorry, cannot do the weekends. Got family and no home internet access.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 24, 2010)

Thats fine, we can just play it normally.

I put links to the threads in the first post, also I set up the IC thread here

also in your posts could you please include your characters current HP, AC Saves, and spot, that way I can quickly look at them rather than have to look them up in this thread or the RG every time I want to do something against them.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 24, 2010)

Still room for one more? You did say 4-6 players, right?


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 25, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> Thats fine, we can just play it normally.
> 
> I put links to the threads in the first post, also I set up the IC thread here
> 
> also in your posts could you please include your characters current HP, AC Saves, and spot, that way I can quickly look at them rather than have to look them up in this thread or the RG every time I want to do something against them.




I usually put these things into my ooc statblock. Also reposted my character in the RG.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 25, 2010)

Tailspinner said:


> Still room for one more? You did say 4-6 players, right?




Yup, we could probably use another fighter in the party, I can put you in at the start, since we haven't started yet you can be in the original party.

The game should move faster (once it starts) now that I got the _Pathfinder Bestiary_ for my birthday, so now I don't have to borrow my Dads copy (I'm 16 so the living at the parents isn't quite as applicable as it would be to a college grad)


----------



## Yabanjin (Feb 26, 2010)

If there's room for one more, I'd like to play a traveling gnome chef with a silver tongue and a knack for simple magical tricks (a bard). 
[sblock="Description"]
Standing just over three feet tall (four with her hat on), Bunweck Keznozten has a cheery, pixie-ish demeanor. Her nimble hands are calloused and scarred from slipped knives and a hundred hot panhandles. She wears her bright red hair in a tight bun, often tucked into her chef's hat. She uses humor to inspire her friends, disarm tense situations, or make a diversion.
[/sblock]
[sblock="Story"]
Bunweck is the daughter of a butcher and a librarian, the youngest of five children, and the only girl. She and her brothers are all graduates of gnomish culinary school. All are accomplished in their own right, and all are highly competitive, especially amongst each other. The oldest, manic Marddex, is a master of meats. Black-haired Davozepen is a saucier extraordinaire. Chubby Gerponzikut knows veggies and fruit. Big-nosed Bumboneck has a good head for bread. And cute, little Bunweck with the saccharine smile is a savant of sweets, a diva of desserts.

And now, Bunweck is in Waterdeep, working under a tough, no-nonsense dwarf named Dunar, who refers to himself as a "cakesmith." Of course, that's just her day job. A girl can get herself into an awful lot of trouble poking around Waterdeep, and a lot more trouble with the kind of rough company she keeps! Since coming to the big city, she's latched onto a shady elf she met, who calls herself Celeste, constantly begging to be taken along on one of her capers.
[/sblock]
[sblock="Character Sheet"]
*Bunweck Keznozten
Female Gnome Bard/1*
CG Small Humanoid
Init +2; Perception +2, Low-Light Vision
Languages spoken: Common, Gnome, Sylvan, Elven, Goblin

AC 17 (+2 dex, +1 size, +4 armor), touch 13, FF 15
+4 vs. giants
CMD 11

hp 8
SV Fort +0, Ref +4, Will +2
+2 vs. illusions

Spd 20 ft
Atk: +2 melee (rapier 1d4, 18-20/x2), ranged +2
+1 vs. reptilian, goblinoid subtypes
BAB +0; CMB -1
Bard Spells Known (∞/2): 
*0*-[13]- Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
*1*-[14]- Disguise Self, Silent Image
+1 DC for illusions
SLA: 1/day dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation, speak with animals

Str 10, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 16.
Skills: Appraise +6, Bluff +7, Diplomacy +7, Knowledge (Local) +6, Perception +2, Perform (Comedy) +7, Profession (Cook) +6, Sleight of Hand +6, Sense Motive +4, Stealth +6
Feats: Weapon Finesse
Proficiencies: all simple weapons, longsword, rapier, sap, short sword, shortbow, whip;light armor, shields.
Special Abilities: Bardic Knowledge, bardic performance, cantrips, countersong, distraction, fascinate, inspire courage +1; low-light vision, +4 AC vs. giants, +1 DC on illusions cast, SLA, gnome weapon familiarity
Carrying Capacity: 25/50/75
60 years old, 3'2", 34 lb.
Possessions: rapier [1], chain shirt [12.5], backpack [1], bedroll [2.5], hooded lantern [2], 1 pint of oil [1], spell component pouch [2], masterwork chef's knife [1], traveler's outfit [2.5], scroll case [.5]
[sblock="Scrolls"]
Read Magic, Know Direction, Alarm, Charm Person, Cure Light Wounds x3, Detect Secret Doors, Identify, Summon Monster I, Unseen Servant
[/sblock]
Coins: 63gp, 8sp
[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks good, we now have a party of 6 players ready to go soon, for those of you who haven't yet could you please post your character sheets in the RG here


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 26, 2010)

Ah that's what I have been waiting on an RG must have missed it. Also are our characters approved reay to go?

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks like we still need a sheet from tailspinner before we can start, also if yabanjin (can I call you yab?) and ghostcat can put their sheets in the RG that would be great too.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 26, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> Looks like we still need a sheet from tailspinner before we can start, also if yabanjin (can I call you yab?) and ghostcat can put their sheets in the RG that would be great too.




Done


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 26, 2010)

[sblock]Forgath
Male Dwarf Monk 1
Alignment: Lawful Good
Age: 64
Height: 4’-2”
Weight: 185#
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Black
Skin: Dark

Str: 14 (+2) 5 pts
Dex: 14 (+2) 5 pts
Con: 12 (+1) 0 pts, +2 race
Int: 10 (+0) 0 pts
Wis: 16 (+3) 5 pts, +2 race
Cha: 8 (-1) 0 pts, -2 race

Hit Points: 10
AC: 15, Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 13
Init: +2

BAB: +0
CMB: +2 (+4*)
CMD: 15 (17*/19^)
Speed: 20'
* Grapple
^ Bull Rush or Trip

Saves:
Fort +3 (+2 base, +1 Con)
Ref +4 (+2 base, +2 Dex)
Will +5 (+2 base, +3 Wis)

+2 Melee, Unarmed Strike, 1d6+2, x2, Bludgeon
+3 Melee, MW Shuriken, 1d2+2, x2, Piercing

Skills:
Acrobatics +6 (1 Rank, +3 TCB, +2 Dex)
Climb +6 (1 Rank, +3 TCB, +2 Str)
Perception +7 (1 Rank, +3 TCB, +3 Wis)
Stealth +6 (1 Rank, +3 TCB, +2 Dex)

Language: Common, Dwarven

Feats:
Improved Unarmed Strike (monk bonus)
Improved Grapple (monk bonus)
Defensive Combat Training (1st level)

Class Abilities: feat (improved grapple), flurry of
blows (-1/-1), stunning fist, unarmed strike.

Racial Abilities: slow and steady, darkvision 60’,
defensive training, greed, hatred, hardy, stability,
stonecunning, weapon familiarity.

Equipment:
Monk’s Outfit
Backpack (2gp, 2#, back)
70 MW Shuriken (434gp, 7#, pack)
10 Bags of Caltrops (10gp, 20#, pack)
Treasure (54gp, 1#, pack)
Total (500gp, 30#)

Encumbrance: 58/116/175/350/875 (Light)[/sblock]


----------



## Yabanjin (Feb 26, 2010)

Okay, I just posted my character sheet in the RG thread. And Yab is fine by me. Yabanjin is Japanese for "barbarian"--sometimes it's hard not to feel like a big, hairy barbarian when I'm surrounding by people smaller and more polite than I am!


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 27, 2010)

Yab are you ok heard there was an eaerthquake 50 miles from japanistan!!!!!!

HM


----------



## Yabanjin (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks! That one was over on the east side, near Tokyo, but I'm on the far western end, in Fukuoka. Or rather, I will be in a week; I'm at my folks' house in the States for a short break before I return to the Archipelago of Tasty Fishes.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 27, 2010)

All right!
looks like everyones set to go!
The IC is here so have at it!


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 1, 2010)

Forgot about scrolls. Will add some utility stuff, soon.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 3, 2010)

Everyone OK with DM rolls?


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 3, 2010)

The way IC hates me please go right ahead. 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 4, 2010)

No problem


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm with HM. DM rolls can't be worse that IC.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm very sorry to not fully understand posting at this point, but how do you make the OOC boxes, That's probably the last question I will have ever, but I don't know it right now.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 6, 2010)

LOL probably not the last  But here are some tips my friend:

Everything I know is based on the brackets [ ] and [/] once you learn that it becomes easy. Here are some things you can do with the brackets

[sblock] the secert OOC boxes
[sblock=title] give your secert box a title
  striking: putting a line through someting

Examples:

[sblock]  I started [ sblock ] and then write want I want and end with [ /sblock ] but no spaces between the brackets and word. [/sblock]

[sblock=Title Here] Again I started [ sblock=Title Here ] and no spaces and end with [ /sblock ] [/sblock]

 striking   Just wrote [ s ] and the word and then [ /s ] again no spaces and  it will strike everything between the two s's see 

HM


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 6, 2010)

I always use Wikpedia BBCodes as a reference.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 6, 2010)

Thank you very much for now, if any other questions come up I'll ask.


----------



## Yabanjin (Mar 19, 2010)

I just moved to a new city (Ohashi in Fukuoka prefecture, lovely place), and I won't have regular internet access for probably a month. There's a fairly arcane process involving me registering as a foreigner in this city and getting paperwork to that effect before I can get such modern conveniences as a phone, internet, or a bank account.  Please have my character be quiet and helpful until such time as the cable company determines that I'm the good sort of foreigner.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 20, 2010)

Alright, I'll NPC you for the time being, I know that Aleeshot will be sporadic, I'll NPC him too until we find a new wizard to replace him. I also got my work done faster than expected, so I'll be back on now!


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 22, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir. I'm slightly lost as to order. Can you let us know when its time to start posting for the next round.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 22, 2010)

Small suggestion: Many DM's started with 'standard' initiative in PBPs. I only know of one who finished it that way. Most change at some point to alternating PCs and enemies. So if someone cannot post quickly, the other have a change to do something and the PC just goes last of the heroes.

Easier, but do as you choose. I did it that way, too


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 24, 2010)

Sure thing WD, I'm new to this so I'll definitely listen to the wisdom of other, more experienced players, so, for example in the last encounter it would go: Dog, Yabanjin, Guard, Walking Dad, Ghostcat, Aleeshot, Holy Man? Also, yes, I will tell the Players when the next round is starting.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 25, 2010)

Most variants alternate between bad guys - good guys (just using the highest initiative to see which group goes first:

Dog, Guard, Yabanjin, Walking Dad, Ghostcat, Aleeshot, Holy Man


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 5, 2010)

just a bump to keep this on the main pages until we find a new wizard for the party.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 6, 2010)

NM. I was going to make a Dwarven Wizard, but I hate wizards.  And I have too many games on the go that are going at a snail's pace. *lol*


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 8, 2010)

Sorry to do this to you, but I got some RL issues and have to drastic  reduce my private computer time / games. This game is still at the beginning, so I hope my character can more easily be replaced.

I'm truly sorry to do this.

Happy gaming for you!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 8, 2010)

Don't worry about it RL first always.

Good luck!

I'll NPC your character until we can find a replacement.


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 10, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> *Looking for a wizard and a cleric*.
> 
> This is a Pathfinder Game that will involve a group of 4-6 Characters assigned by the City of Waterdeep to clear out a group of thieves. *This will lead them to a larger organization, which will end the campaign.*




Good day Gandalf, I was looking over your campaign and saw a need for a cleric. I have an idea (pretty fleshed out right now too) But I wanted to ask about how long this campaign will be going on? The last line (which I bolded), looks to end the campaign in short order.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, I'm not really sure yet, it depends on the players, what I'll probably go with for now is the short Idea I have fleshed out now, and then open another follow up campaign going off of that, so you could sign on for this part, which shouldn't take too long (relatively speaking) and then join or not for the second campaign. We'd be happy to have you if you would!


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 11, 2010)

*Cleric*

(no longer in campaign)


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm still sniffing around this thread.  Is there a specific reason you'd like a wizard, Gandalf, or would any arcane-type caster do?


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes how about a roll call  now that combat is over to see who is still interested in playing and who wishes to join. I can't remember who is playing and what character classes we have in our party. I must be getting old. LOL

HM


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 13, 2010)

Celeste Rogue (1). is lurking about somewhere. You may not see her but she's there.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 13, 2010)

And Braxs Barabarian (1) is ready to take somemore lives.


Party so Far:
Celeste Rogue (1)
Braxs Barabarian (1)

HM


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 13, 2010)

After reading over the PF Wizard, I'm actually inclined to be one even if they don't cast spontaneously.  Write me in for a tentative Dwarf (60% likely) or Halfling (40%) Wizard.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 13, 2010)

Ok HB 

Party so Far:
Celeste Rogue (1)
Braxs Barabarian (1)


Wanting in:
??? Wizard (1) (60/40 = dwarf/halfling)

HM


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Ava Adderfoot Cleric (1) 
(though you will not likely know her by that name, for a bit.  )

I have been PMing with Gandalf with out to handle her intro to the party.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 13, 2010)

That takes care of the basic classes at least, thought there was a monk somewhere?

Party so Far:
Celeste Rogue (1)
Braxs Barabarian (1)


Wanting in:
??? Wizard (1) (60/40 = dwarf/halfling)
Mysterious Cleric (1)

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 13, 2010)

OK, so we have:

Braxs Human Barbarian (1) (HM)
Celeste Elf Rogue (1) (ghostcat)
Forgath Dwarf Monk (1) (tailspinner)
Brunweck Gnome Bard (1) (Yabanjin)
Ice Elf Wizard (1) Me, previously Aleeshot

Wants in: 

Dwarf wizard 60/40 (1) (HB)
Ava Halfling Cleric (1) (SD)


Alright, so I'll add the two new characters as we head through the guild, I just killed off Ice so we won't have two wizards, WD went his way, Tailspinner posted a little bit ago, also if anyone objects to how I killed Ice let me know and I'll work something else out. I'll continue to NPC Yabanjins character, until I hear otherwise from him, hopefully moving is going well.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 14, 2010)

Great update it was the bard I forgot about I knew we had another character sneaking about.

HM


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm definitely going Dwarf Wizard, tho as of yet, I have no long-term plans for him. lol


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 16, 2010)

Looking for everyones support here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/living-en-world/275191-proposal-lew-pathfinder-rules.html

Please check out the thread and let them know if you would like a PF Living World.

HM


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 17, 2010)

@ Gandalf: I apologize if this was previously addressed, but will you be allowing players to select Traits, and if so, how many?


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 18, 2010)

Also, is my character IC now?  I popped over to the IC thread and it looks like the halfling was discovered.

*Duergrim -- Male Dwarf Diviner, 1*
*CR* 1; Lawful Neutral *Medium Humanoid*; *HD* 1d6
*HP* 8; **Init* +6 ; *Spd* 20'
*Deity*: n/a

  * _Forwarned_ gives +1 to Init

*AC* 11 (15 vs. giants), *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 10
*No Armor*

*Base Atk* +0; *CMB *+1*, CMD *+3 (+7 vs. bull rush or trip) 
*Melee* 
*Melee*
*Ranged*

*Abilities* Str 12 (+1, 2 pp), Dex 12 (+1, 2 pp), Con 14 (+2, 2 pp), Int 15 (+2, 7 pp), Wis 14 (+2, 2 pp), Cha 8 (-1) 
*Saves* Fort +2, Ref +1, Will +3; (all saves at +2 vs. poison, spells, spell-like abilities)

  Dwarf Traits:[sblock]


*+2 Constitution,      +2 Wisdom, –2 Charisma:* Dwarves are both tough and wise, but also a bit      gruff.
*Medium:* Dwarves are Medium      creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
*Slow and Steady: *Dwarves have a base speed      of 20 feet, but their speed is never modified by armor or encumbrance.
*Darkvision: *Dwarves can see in the      dark up to 60 feet. See Vision      and Light.
*Defensive Training:* Dwarves get a      +4 dodge bonus to AC against monsters of the giant subtype.
*Greed:* Dwarves receive a +2      racial bonus on *[FONT=&quot]Appraise[/FONT]* skill checks made to      determine the price of nonmagical goods that contain precious metals or      gemstones.
*Hatred:* Dwarves receive a +1      bonus on attack rolls against humanoid creatures of the orc and      goblinoid subtypes due to special training against these hated foes.
*Hardy:* Dwarves receive a +2      racial bonus on saving throws against poison, spells, and      spell-like abilities.
*Stability:* Dwarves receive a +4      racial bonus to their *[FONT=&quot]Combat Maneuver Defense[/FONT]* when resisting      a bull rush or trip attempt while standing on the      ground.
*Stonecunning:* Dwarves receive a +2      bonus on *[FONT=&quot]Perception[/FONT]* checks to      potentially notice unusual stonework, such as traps and hidden doors      located in stone walls or floors. They receive a check to notice such      features whenever they pass within 10 feet of them, whether or not they      are actively looking.
*Weapon Familiarity:* Dwarves are proficient      with battleaxes, heavy picks, and warhammers, and treat any weapon with      the word “dwarven” in its name as a martial weapon.
[/sblock]  *Skills: Appraise* +9 (+11 for items with gems/metal), *Linguistics* +6, *Profession (Barrister/Solicitor)* +6, *Spellcraft* +6; cc (0 ranks) Perception +2 (+4 to notice unusual stonework) 
*
Feats: *Improved Initiative 

*Languages* Common, Dwarven, Draconic, Giant.

*Class Abilities: **Arcane bond, arcane school, cantrips, Scribe Scroll*
_
Forewarned _(Su): You can always act in the surprise round even if you fail to make a Perception roll to notice a foe, but you are still considered flat-footed until you take an action. In addition, you receive a bonus on initiative checks equal to 1/2 your wizard level (minimum +1).
_
Diviner's Fortune _*[5/day]*(Sp):When you activate this school power, you can touch any creature as a standard action to give it an insight bonus on all of its attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws equal to 1/2 your wizard level (minimum +1) for 1 round. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Intelligence modifier.
*
Familiar: Raven*

*Diviner Spells Prepared* -- 3/2; DC 12 + Spell Level
**Cantrips (DC 12) *-- read magic, detect magic, prestidigitation
**1st Level (DC 13) -- *comprehend languages, summon monster I

  Barred Schools: Necromancy, Evocation

  Diviner Spell Book –
  Cantrips: All
  1st Level: comprehend languages, grease, mage armor, magic weapon, summon monster I

*Possessions*:


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 18, 2010)

Going to let someone else answer Songdragon's character "Ginny" Braxs cares no bit one way or the other, but

I am intrigued a ritual to brainwash guardsmen. So did we kill two real city guard then not dressed up thieves?

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 18, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> @ Gandalf: I apologize if this was previously addressed, but will you be allowing players to select Traits, and if so, how many?




It was not previously addressed, and no. I'm sorry to have to say no, but it's not in the core rulebook, which everyone else based their characters off of, so then it would give your character an advantage over them. Also as my first time DMing I'm still learning, so it would be easier for me, but that is a smaller concern.

@HM

Yes and no. That is all I will disclose at this time.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 27, 2010)

ok...

I know I said that I probably wouldn't have more questions earlier in the thread, but as HM said, I do, how do you switch the title of the thread to Recruitment Closed, or don't you? I'm not sure how to do that and would like to if possible so some help would be great!


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 28, 2010)

NP GM 

You take and edit post #1 in this thread. You need to go advanced to get the title to appear and you change it then.

BTW everyone here knows about the Living Pathfinder World thatis in the making right. Please stop into are social group to help us create a hole new world to play PF in.

EN World D&D / RPG News - Living Pathfinder

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 7, 2010)

Roll Call!

Who's still here after the short break? (Under a week but still there)


----------



## HolyMan (May 8, 2010)

Braxs and his mighty axe are still lurking about. 

HM


----------



## ghostcat (May 8, 2010)

Celeste's still sneaking about somewhere. Although you may not always notice her.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 12, 2010)

Have heard from: HolyMan, ghostcat


have not heard from:

Tailspinner or HeroBizkit, Songdragon left, I guess I can NPC WD's character for a healer until we can find another. I'm kind of glad that I didn't exit his character  yet, Yabanjin has been on recently, so I'll switch his character to full NPC so I can give information to you all or hints, also I like the character  and Aleeshot quit a while ago.


----------



## HolyMan (May 12, 2010)

you could try re-recuriting I saw VV was looking to get into another game. If we got two more a cleric and another warrior type that would give us four pc's and you NPCing the wizard.

HM


----------



## Herobizkit (May 13, 2010)

I believe I'm still here.  I think I'm running a dwarven Wizard here, aren't I?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 13, 2010)

I'll PM VV since we have HB here playing his Dwarven Wizard, that'll give us four PCs and Yabanjins Bard as an NPC.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 13, 2010)

I could switch to a cleric...


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 13, 2010)

That would work, if VV wants in, then he can take cleric or whatever he wants if you (Tailspinner) switch to cleric, it's up to you, really, I'll give VV until monday afternoon to say yes or no, and in that case, tailspinner, would you like to take WDs old character or make your own (SD's is off the RG)


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 13, 2010)

I'll be creating a new character and keeping the same name. He'll be a dwarf cleric patterned after Forgath from: Goblins - Life through Their Eyes


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 14, 2010)

VV replied yes, you can switch to cleric if you want, or you can keep your monk the way he was, doesn't matter to me, a backup healer wouldn't be all that bad.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 14, 2010)

Monk+Cleric=awesome.


----------



## HolyMan (May 14, 2010)

Cleric + anything = AWESOME 

HM


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 14, 2010)

I don't wanna stand on anybody's toes, I can play anything i provided the character. =)


----------



## Walking Dad (May 27, 2010)

Only wanted to say hello... man, I'm missing this game...


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 27, 2010)

VV, Maybe you could take over Yabanjins old character, while Tailspinner switches to the new charachter, Leaving WD's character open for him to return to if he wishes, I'll NPC that character.

WD: If you want to join back in that's fine with me, I'd be glad to have you back!


----------



## Walking Dad (May 27, 2010)

Some of my other games ended (some lost DM's, one completed), so I would like to come back.


----------



## HolyMan (May 28, 2010)

I was DM of the completed one, HUZZAH!! 

HM


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 28, 2010)

As I stated before, I'm up to everything, point me a character, point me to the IC thread and I'l be posting.


----------



## ghostcat (May 29, 2010)

Mainly for my own clarification, cos I was really getting lost with the previous discussion. I believe that the proposed party composition is has follows:


```
Braxs Bearstorm	  Male Human   Barbarian Holy Man
Brother Darion    Male Human   Cleric	 Walking Dad
Bunweck Kernosten Female Gnome Bard      Voda Vosa
Celeste           Female Elf   Rogue     Ghostcat
Forgath           Male Dwarf   Cleric    Tailspiner (was Monk)
Duergrim          Male Dwarf   Deviner   Herobizkit
```


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 29, 2010)

I though that Celeste was an elf. because, it's a kinda wierd name for a human (no offense on the name if she is a human) I'm just remembering that character as an elf.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 29, 2010)

FYI Gandalf, I did a search on Celeste as a baby name. 

The girl's name *Celeste* _\__ce-les-__te, __cel(e)-__ste\_  is pronounced _seh-LEST_. It is of Latin origin,  and its meaning is "heavenly".  Anglicised form of Céleste (French), from Caelestis,  a popular  name among early Christians.  The name may be associated with Queen Celeste, wife of Jean and  Laurent de Brunhoff's children's book character  Babar, the Elephant. Actress  Celeste Holm; casting agent Celestia  Fox.

Celeste has 39 variant forms: Cela, Celesse, Celesta, Celestena, Celestene,  Celestia,  Celestiel,  Celestijna,  Celestina,  Celestine,  Celestyna,  Celestyne,  *Celia*,  Celie, *Celina*,  Celinda, Celine, Celinka, Celisse, Celka, Celleste, Celyna, Saleste, Salestia, Seleste, Selestia, Selestina,  Selestine,  Selestyna,  Selestyne,  Silesta, Silestena,  Silestia,  Silestijna,  Silestina,  Silestyna,  Silestyne,  *Tina*  and Tinka.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 30, 2010)

It's also "Light blue" color in spanish, and also a very common name here.


----------



## ghostcat (May 30, 2010)

Ghostcat is bright red for getting the race of his character wrong.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 30, 2010)

Don't worry about it ghostcat, when I have a few characters of different race from each other I get confused sometimes too.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for letting me back in the game!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 30, 2010)

ROLL CALL

who all is here and who dropped off the map.

Also I would like to mention the Living Pathfinder Group to those not already participating, the group page is here


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 30, 2010)

Present.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm here, but the character is uncertain what to do.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 1, 2010)

Same.  Here but wondering.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 1, 2010)

OOC:
Still around but posting servilely curtailed due to lack of Internet.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow, FUBAR by me, I apologize. 
Current Situation:

There is a guard with you in the house, you have the ring, and also no sign of where the leader of the guild went.

there are a couple options: take the ring to a wizard on your own to be examined, or you could take it to the city as your mission was.

Either one will work out for you.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 10, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> Duergrim  let out an exasperated sigh.  "It would seem we have little  choice otherwise.  Though I be a wizard, I lack the proper spells to  correctly assess the item."
> 
> "Of course," he added wryly, "Were we to find or purchase such magic, I could _identify_  it with relative ease."




You know you can use detect magic and a spellcraft check to identify items? Darion could make an aid check.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 10, 2010)

I did not.   I always forget that.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 22, 2010)

Am dropping out of this now as it looks like a good spot you can have my character go to a tavern to spend his earned coin and be to drunk for whatever is next.

I am dropping some games in favor of DMing so be on the lookout for a few new games to hit the threads.

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 22, 2010)

OK, sorry to see you go!

I am very sorry on the delay, RL has been keeping me VERY busy, as in just a few minutes a day computer time busy, If you guys want to call it mission accomplished and close the game that's OK with me, if you want to keep going that's also OK, but I can't do much until next week.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 23, 2010)

No sweat GM. I'm happy to stick around and carry on once RL gets less hectic.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm on until further notice.  My poor Dwarf Diviner/Barrister has lots of RP potential, i think.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 24, 2010)

ghostcat said:


> No sweat GM. I'm happy to stick around and carry on once RL gets less hectic.



Same here!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 28, 2010)

OK we have: 
Walking Dad 
Herobizkit 
ghostcat

Those who have left:
Aleeshot (early)
HolyMan (recently)
Songdragon (a while ago)
Yabanjin (also a while ago)


and also I have not heard from tailspinner or Voda Vosa recently.


NPC's tagging along for now: Brunweck the Bard, who can be taken by VV, if he's still around, maybe maybe not.


WDs character can act as a tank as well as healer, we have a rogue and wizard, I think we are set to go, if you guys want more people we can re-recruit or we can keep this team along.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 28, 2010)

I would like a group of four. Preferably someone with additional healing capabilities, like a bard or paladin. By the way has anyone seen the new subdomains in the APG?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 28, 2010)

OK, I will open up re-recruitment for a paladin or bard.

Also remember everyone, that you leveled up at the end of that sequence.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 28, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> OK, I will open up re-recruitment for a paladin or bard.
> 
> Also remember everyone, that you leveled up at the end of that sequence.





I'll toss my hat in as interested. I could play either a bard or a paladin depending on what other factors the party needs (more spell casting, ranged, a tank etc).


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 28, 2010)

How do we determine HP for second level? Like in LPF?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 28, 2010)

yup, like in LPF, you can either roll dice for it or take maximum -2, your choice but you must use that method only once you choose it.


----------



## jkason (Jul 28, 2010)

Don't think I've gotten a chance to play a Pathfinder paladin before. I'd be interested in giving it a shot.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 28, 2010)

Welcome Jkason and Fenris!

We could use a dedicated ranged character, not strictly necessary, but you guys may be going into the wilderness in a bit, if that's where you guys decide to go, Another up front tank could be good as well. and with that, I will close Re-recruitment.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 28, 2010)

Sounds like a paladin and a ranger (ranged, wilderness, can use healing wand) would be great as additional characters. May I suggest to pool some of our money and buy a wand of cure light wounds? Darion could buy one alone, but they are really group items.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 28, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Sounds like a paladin and a ranger (ranged, wilderness, can use healing wand) would be great as additional characters. May I suggest to pool some of our money and buy a wand of cure light wounds? Darion could buy one alone, but they are really group items.





Sounds like a plan. I could do either but as jkason expressed interest in a paladin, I will work up a ranger.

I saw the 15 point stats in the opening thread, did the party just level up or are we 1st? And what about equipment?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 28, 2010)

Party just leveled up to 2, 1500 gp, to put you even with the rest of the group.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 29, 2010)

Ok, I have a start on my character, he is up in the RG. Still need to finish up equipment and background, but should have that done in the next day or so.


----------



## jkason (Jul 29, 2010)

Paladin up in the RG thread:

Tanem Desroy, half-orc paladin of Ilmater


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 29, 2010)

Fenris:

Looks like you have spent 950 of your 1500 gp, leaving you 450 left to spend.

jkason, sheet looks good with the quick look over I've done


----------



## Fenris (Jul 29, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> Fenris:
> 
> Looks like you have spent 950 of your 1500 gp, leaving you 450 left to spend.
> 
> jkason, sheet looks good with the quick look over I've done




You posted just as I was editing 

Equip should be done, and last feat if you could look him over. I will try get the background done tonight.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 29, 2010)

OK, Equipment looks good, I would put the axes you have down in your weapons category so you can use them 

For those who do not know or do not have a template for shortened character statistics you can use this example to create one for your character, you don't need one, but I find as both a GM and a player that it can be helpful to have relevant stats handy. I will use Elros's miniblock from Living Pathfinder as the template:

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
HP: 12/12
AC: 14, Touch 14, Flat Footed 10
Initiative: +4
CMB: +3
CMD: 17
Fort: +3
Ref: +4
Will +0, +2 vs. enchantment spells and effects
Speed 30'

Longbow (ranged): +5 = +1(BAB) + 4 (Stat) (1d8)X3 Range: 100', +1 atk and dmg within 30'

Longsword: +3 = +1(BAB) + 2 (Stat) (1d8+2)19-20 X2


Immune to Sleep spells
Low-Light Vision
Perception +2[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 30, 2010)

Anyone willing to donate some money for a group healing wand? At 5 characters each one would have to donate 150gp.


----------



## jkason (Jul 30, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Anyone willing to donate some money for a group healing wand? At 5 characters each one would have to donate 150gp.




I'd be willing to donate, but as-is Tanem only has 55 gp at present. I could probably free up more by 'unbuying' a few things (the thunderstone and tanglefoot bag come to mind to start) since I haven't played him yet, though, if everyone else is up for it.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 30, 2010)

jkason said:


> I'd be willing to donate, but as-is Tanem only has 55 gp at present. I could probably free up more by 'unbuying' a few things (the thunderstone and tanglefoot bag come to mind to start) since I haven't played him yet, though, if everyone else is up for it.





Same here I could "unbuy" things as well to free up money to donate.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 1, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Anyone willing to donate some money for a group healing wand? At 5 characters each one would have to donate 150gp.




Celeste will donate 150gp.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 1, 2010)

*Celeste Level 2 Updates*

GM. have a look at these and if all's OK, I'll update my character sheet in the RG.

[sblock="Level 2 Changes"]
	
	



```
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue(2)
[B]BAB:[/B] +1
[B]HP:[/B] 16=8 (Max level 1) + 1 (Level 1 favoured Class bonus) + 6 (Level 2 (max-2))  + 1 (Level 1 favoured Class bonus)
[B]Grapple:[/B] +1

[B]Ref:[/B]                       3    +4    +0    +7

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Crossbow, Light           +5     1d8        19-20/x2 80'
Masterwork Longsword      +2     1d8        19-20/x2
Sword, Short              +1     1d6        19-20/x2

[B]New Rogue Talent:[/B] Trap Spotter

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 18       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 2/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Acrobatics                 2    +4    +3    +9
Bluff                      1    +0    +3    +4
Climb                      2    +0    +3    +5
Diplomacy                  1    +0    +3    +4
Disable Device             2    +4    +4    +10
Perception                 2    +1    +5    +8
Perception (Trapfinding)   2    +1    +6    +9
Sense Motive               2    +1    +3    +6
Stealth                    2    +4    +3    +9
Use Magic Device           1    +0    +3    +4
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Aug 10, 2010)

Fixed my weapons and freed up 150 gp to donate for a wand.

Just need GM's nod for you to notice the ranger in the corner of the tavern


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 10, 2010)

go ahead fenris and jkason you are both good to go in the tavern, Celeste looks good too ghostcat.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 16, 2010)

I can do wilderness, urban, you guys can go after the ring plot more if you want, just tell me what you want to play and I can figure something out to do it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 16, 2010)

I always love exploration and good old dungeon crawl. Darion isn't exactly a wilderness character and would like to destroy some undead menace.

Any plan how the two groups (old & ranger and paladin) will met?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 16, 2010)

I could find some undead to whack, the new people are at the same tavern as the main group, the bartender will call them all together and send them off on a quest, maybe the tavern can be a sort of home base for the group going on different quests and stuff, it would be an excuse to do all sorts of stuff.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 16, 2010)

I realized we are in the same tavern. I just hoped for an incentive to join each other. Your ideas sound good


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 17, 2010)

Would you allow me to change Darion's Glory Domain to it's Heroism Subdomain from the APG?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 17, 2010)

yes.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 19, 2010)

Would you allow a Weapon Cord to free the hand for casting and touching my holy symbol?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 19, 2010)

I will give a cryptic one word answer again, so here I go: yes

for everyone else: it was because he sent me a link, if you ask me for something I cannot either look up in one of my books or see in a link you give me the answer will be no.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks, Darion will buy one as soon as possible.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2010)

Anyone posting in the IC thread?


----------



## jkason (Aug 25, 2010)

I thought someone was running to get gear? Tanem's ready whenever everyone else is.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2010)

Darion would like to get a weapon cord, but this could be handled in one describing sentence. Nothing to wait for long.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 26, 2010)

We need to buy the wand as well, I believe Tanem and Corvus both made funds available. 

It looks like our DM is on hiatus for a bit, so I am sure we'll get roaring back soon.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 26, 2010)

Celeste has also made founds available. Not sure if I mentioned it IC though.

Looks like a shopping trip is called for.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like the shopping has to wait a bit:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/290815-gandalf-away-bit.html


----------



## Fenris (Sep 22, 2010)

GM,
Just a note to let you know I will be gone and without internet access from September 23rd to October 3rd. Please feel free to NPC Corvus during that time.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 22, 2010)

alright, I will do that, and I will try not to get him killed


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 24, 2011)

I will change this game to in-active and delete my subscriptions. Please PM me when / if we continue.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 4, 2011)

news bullitin . . . . . . . 

this just in:



GandalfMithrandir said:


> Hey all, I've got an F in math right now (yes that is very abnormal) because of the one test I have in the test section (worth 75% of my grade) being an F so until my grade is a C- or better I will be unable to post. I can get about half the points back by going over it with my teacher so it might be back up as soon as tomorrow, but I won't be able to tell, it could be a month for all I know.
> 
> My GMs: please feel free to NPC me for this time, figure I'll attack if possible, and at range is preferable unless it isn't working well, then go melee
> 
> ...


----------

